# Racin' at Hojoes



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Well I couldn't believe it. The HOGITS (HOGuysInTheShed) guys left the comfort of the shed and visited Carolton Road Course. Everybody got a few laps in, but since I only have two lanes we had to take turns. There was no formal racing, but I think everybody had good time. Leaving the track is highly discouraged since every crash usually takes out several spectators, but hey they will stand back up LOL. It's really nice to share my track since usually I am running by myself. Lendell, Nick and Ron are always welcome. They said that the pictures don't really do it justice, so you will all have to stop by and see it.
I had to get my collection out so everybody could see it.








Nick and Ron share a dirty joke.








Lendell surveys the lay of the land.








Ron and Lendell get ready to run a few laps.








I thought Nick was gonna get in one of the boxes.








Sorry about te fuzzy pics. I'm still learning how to use my new camera.
hojoe


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I still like the way you laid out your track hojoe. You got a lot of running room on a smaller sized table without it looking cramped! I'm glad you guys got together for some fun! Amazing collection you got there too!! Dang!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

It was great to take a small road trip. We had a good time. The pictures don't the layout justice. And before anybody gets any ideas - I've already asked Joe to will me his cars if something happens to him before me.  We talked about the cars the track all the way home. Now Nick wants to re-do his track. It'll take him forever to get it done. He'll never be happy with it.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

wow, how many cars do you have?


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

videojimmy said:


> wow, how many cars do you have?


At last count I had 1020, but there are new ones arriving every day and projects being completed all the time.
hojoe


----------

